# Looking for a short to mid travel FS chassis that can fit 29 x 2.8" tires.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I know what's available in 29+ specific frames. I have a few.

I want to know if there are any frames available that can take a 29 x 2.8" tire that aren't specifically marketed as "plus".

100-130mm rear travel ideal.

Whaddya got?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Crickets?


----------



## 141 (Jun 25, 2021)

Banshee Phantom V3 with the long dropouts seems to be one that fits your criteria. I presume that there might be some bikes that are listed as fitting 2.6 that might be able to clear 2.8, I believe my bike, a Privateer 141 would be able to do so based on the fairly large tire clearance when running WTB Vigilante 2.6 tires. As a related question, as I am just curious, what tires are you planning on running?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

141 said:


> Banshee Phantom V3 with the long dropouts seems to be one that fits your criteria. I presume that there might be some bikes that are listed as fitting 2.6 that might be able to clear 2.8, I believe my bike, a Privateer 141 would be able to do so based on the fairly large tire clearance when running WTB Vigilante 2.6 tires. As a related question, as I am just curious, what tires are you planning on running?



Rekons, Vigilantes, Coronados, Cake Eaters, maybe others.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Why don’t you want a frame that’s actually made for/marketed as “plus”?

The Ibis Mojo 3, the Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol, and the Pivot Switchblade would all be good options. 

Oh never mind. You want 29” X 2.8. I think these are designed around 27.5 x 2.8”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> Why don’t you want a frame that’s actually made for/marketed as “plus”?




Not what I said. Just said that I already know what's available there.

Trying to see what else is on the table.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Not what I said. Just said that I already know what's available there.
> 
> Trying to see what else is on the table.


Right. Hence, the nevermind addendum at the end of my post. Wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

My Giant Reign has a DHR 29x2.6 with plenty of space. It's claimed to be rated for 2.6, but a "smaller" 2.8 would probably fit. 146mm travel, though, so not a short travel bike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Jwiffle said:


> My Giant Reign has a DHR 29x2.6 with plenty of space. It's claimed to be rated for 2.6, but a "smaller" 2.8 would probably fit. 146mm travel, though, so not a short travel bike.


Thx. Even 130 is a stretch. Would prefer closer to 110.


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

I will second the Banshee Phantom. I have a Phantom and have ridden it with Rekon 29 x 2.8s with long dropouts, fun bike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CJLED said:


> I will second the Banshee Phantom. I have a Phantom and have ridden it with Rekon 29 x 2.8s with long dropouts, fun bike.


Approx CS length?


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

Knolly Fugitive


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

home_piece said:


> Knolly Fugitive


Really? Have you ridden it with 2.8 x 29" tires. I haven't tried it on mine, but I'd be a little surprised if they cleared. Would love to be wrong though.


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Approx CS length?


455mm.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a '20 Salsa Spearfish that cleared a 2.8 Rekon o a i34 rim. BTW, it does use SuperBoost


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

KRob said:


> Really? Have you ridden it with 2.8 x 29" tires. I haven't tried it on mine, but I'd be a little surprised if they cleared. Would love to be wrong though.


Was a guess. Def never tried myself that is _not_ a good setup for my riding


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

home_piece said:


> Was a guess. Def never tried myself that is _not_ a good setup for my riding


Wouldn't shock me. I'm sure there's plenty of width clearance. 2.8 x 27.5 clears fine. I've seen several posts with guys running that set up. Just not sure about the height at the seat stay link/bridge and at the lower yoke. I asked if anyone had tried the 2.8" x 29" on a thread in the Knolly forum. I'll report back.


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

KRob said:


> Wouldn't shock me. I'm sure there's plenty of width clearance. 2.8 x 27.5 clears fine. I've seen several posts with guys running that set up. Just not sure about the height at the seat stay link/bridge and at the lower yoke. I asked if anyone had tried the 2.8" x 29" on a thread in the Knolly forum. I'll report back.


Was def considering width more than radius. Good luck!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CJLED said:


> 455mm.



Thx for the response. That number is utterly unacceptable for me.


----------



## erdawe (Sep 12, 2017)

Trek Farley 9.8 with max 1.7 degree SlackR headset, offset lower bushing, 130mm Mastodon Pro with IRT, and an Avalanche tuned rear IL shock, and low insert depth dropper (OneUp or KS Lev Ci), seat forward position, has 443 chainstays.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

erdawe said:


> Trek Farley 9.8 with max 1.7 degree SlackR headset, offset lower bushing, 130mm Mastodon Pro with IRT, and an Avalanche tuned rear IL shock, and low insert depth dropper (OneUp or KS Lev Ci), seat forward position, has 443 chainstays.



Thx.

I had a Farley EX that I ran as both B Fat and 29+. Super fun bike.

But it's a monster truck and I'm looking for a Subaru.


----------



## elcapitan29 (Mar 12, 2021)

The Ibis Ripley is designed for 29 x 2.6. It seems to have some clearance. I just ordered a wheel and 29 x 2.8 tire to see if it fits into my 6fattie front fork. If I like it I will try same or 2.6 in the rear.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Waltworks custom? Lenz?

MIke, are you still riding either of those?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

PHeller said:


> Waltworks custom? Lenz?
> 
> MIke, are you still riding either of those?



I have and love a 29+ Lenz. I run 2.8" go-fast tires ~half the year, and 3" grippy beasts the other half.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Anymore updates on this? I am thinking a 100 to 120mm front w/ an 80-100mm rear xc geo frame that fits 29 x 2.8's would be a lot of fun.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Mk3Rider said:


> Anymore updates on this? I am thinking a 100 to 120mm front w/ an 80-100mm rear xc geo frame that fits 29 x 2.8's would be a lot of fun.



Wish I could say I found something 'else', but I have not.

Talking with Funk about a La Ruta.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

elcapitan29 said:


> The Ibis Ripley is designed for 29 x 2.6. It seems to have some clearance. I just ordered a wheel and 29 x 2.8 tire to see if it fits into my 6fattie front fork. If I like it I will try same or 2.6 in the rear.



Did you ever try 29 x 2.8" in your Ripley?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, Mike, et al, the alloy Guerrilla Gravity frames (Trail Pistol and Smash –2018) with 429mm v1 and v2 chainstays _look_ to take 29 x 2.8" tires. 2.6 Assegai on 35i (2.598" wide at the knobs) has loads of room in the v2 stays, which appear to have significantly more room than v1. They are easily distinguished by the beefier, arched cross brace vs the straight one of the v1. I think between model years 2017 and '18 is when v2 became standard. FWIW.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

mikesee said:


> Did you ever try 29 x 2.8" in your Ripley?


I have a 2022 Ripley with a 2.4 rear Dissector on a 30mm internal wheel and there is no way it would fit a 2.8 tire. In fact, despite what Ibis says, I would be hesitant to run a 2.6 on it. Any 2.6 tire with larger lugs will pick up stones and these will likely rub the stays.
I don't know of any 29er bikes specifically designed for a 2.6-2.8 tire unless it was originally designed for 3.0 tires. But I am confident you know more about this stuff than I do! Haha!


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

2022 Specialized Stumpjumper (small) I run a Vitorria Mezcal 29x2.6 on a 40id rim which measures 2.78( after 1 week so may still grow). Plenty of clearance all around. The Mezcal measures larger than the Maxxis Rekon 29x 2.8 that I have on a 45id rim. With the mezcal in the back I run a XR2 29 x 3 front. Major issue I would say is bb height. With this wheel set up, shock in high position bb is 342. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notyetman (Dec 12, 2021)

My Cannondale fat bike has 26x4.8” tires (Wheelset 26x80mm ID). I wanted to use it year round so I bought carbon (China) 29er wheelset for it with 35mm internal width. I use 29x2.6” tires but of course you can install 2.8 or 3.0”. It was easy to find this wheelset even with 150mm front axle and 197mm rear. Ready to go. I even downhilled this bike. No terrain is too much for it. LOL. Just a suggestion if you have a fat bike or were considering one. BTW my picture here is me on it in a race during the summer with that carbon 29er wheelset. Just need one bike but I actually have couple others.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

I'm not quite ready to make a jump away from my 3" Stache, but I have been contemplating this type of machine. Another requirement for me is 2 water bottle mounts (& I'm cool with creative options here as long as I can grab both while riding). 
Consider me subscribed 
-CJB


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend just got a '19 Speci Stumpjumper 140/150 S-works level carbon and mentioned that that model year only is spec'ed for 29x3". That amount of travel isn't squarely in the short-to-mid range, but FYI.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I ran a 29x2.8 recon on the back of my 2020 alloy rift zone. It would occasionally rub the chainstay with hard out of the saddle technical moves. I can just squeeze a 29x2.6 tire in the rear of my 2021 Ripley AF so no chance a 2.8 will fit.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

She&I said:


> A friend just got a '19 Speci Stumpjumper 140/150 S-works level carbon and mentioned that that model year only is spec'ed for 29x3". That amount of travel isn't squarely in the short-to-mid range, but FYI.


I had the 2019 alloy version and Specialized said a 29x3.0 would fit…but it did not as the brace on the seat stays would rub on the tire. I never tried a 2.8 but it may have squeezed in.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Would the ICAN SN04 full this role? Not too hot on the idea of a 100mm BB just to run 29 x 2.8/3.0 FS.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Mk3Rider said:


> Would the ICAN SN04 full this role? Not too hot on the idea of a 100mm BB just to run 29 x 2.8/3.0 FS.



No interest in that for a short-travel machine.

I have a Funk La Ruta in process.


----------

